# écran ipod video-> affichage tout blanc



## illicoo (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je me retrouve avec l'écran de mon ipod video blanc,
il reste allumé pendant la charge et se coupe une fois la batterie a plat.
Le support Apple m'a indiqué que "cela ne se répare pas un ipod",
(ça se jette)

est-ce une panne écran ?
j'ai vu sur ebay des écrans en pièce détachée, si c'est la bonne panne ???

quelqu'un a déja rencontré ce soucis ?
merci a tous


----------

